# Indian Almond Leafs



## chance (Mar 12, 2013)

I just purchased some off ebay. Just wondering do I need to clean the leafs? I heard boiling them in hot water for 5 mins? or just rinsing them with RO water?

Whats the best way? and how long should it be kept in the tank till it rots?

Thanks.


----------



## supershrimp (Dec 29, 2011)

Till the leaves are skeletons. Just soaking them in ro water over night should be fine. Works for me.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

There's no right or wrong as you can't really get it wrong. I just rinse it then dump to the tank, and leave it there until it turns skeleton like Cory said.

Shrimps will wait until they are softened before they show much interest. If you want instant reaction then boil it for a minutes to speed up the softening process.


----------



## Shrimp Daddy (Mar 30, 2013)

I don't even bother rinsing them anymore.


----------

